# Se-r seats in 200sx



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Im looking to upgrade the interior of my 1.6l 200sx. I want to have a black interior like the se-r's. Will the rear seats from a se-r fit into my 200sx?? And what about the front seats, although i might just go ahead and buy racing seats for the fronts.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ryan7o7 said:


> Im looking to upgrade the interior of my 1.6l 200sx. I want to have a black interior like the se-r's. Will the rear seats from a se-r fit into my 200sx?? And what about the front seats, although i might just go ahead and buy racing seats for the fronts.


both should fit just fine.. they both are b14 chassis so i mean the brackets and stuff should mount up with no real difficulty.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

look into the b13 se-r mod :thumbup: made by recaro. some one pulled the foam and put it in their b14 seats. i forget who did it but the thread is in either the cosmetic section or the b14 section :cheers:


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

aite, im bout to get the rear black seats from someone on sr20forum.com for $45+shipping.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

any pics? so they are completly black?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> any pics? so they are completly black?



I don't think they are all black I have never seen that. 

What year se-r are they from I think in 98 they changed the interior. It's more like a grey/black graphite type color


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nx2krider93 said:


> I don't think they are all black I have never seen that.
> 
> What year se-r are they from I think in 98 they changed the interior. It's more like a grey/black graphite type color


i just thought all of them had that "tweed" stuff in the middle in different patterns i didnt know they came in solid colors, jesus if they are grey and black thats the exact color scheme im trying to do in my car


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

go buy thoes $30 race seats that you have to zip tie in. and get in a wreck.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

chimmike said:


> go buy thoes $30 race seats that you have to zip tie in. and get in a wreck.


what the hell does that hafta do with this topic ? he was asking about the stock 200sx SE-R seats that come standard in all SE-R's not some 30 dollar race seats on ebay.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

does anyone have a pic of these seats? what i allways understood was that the se-r's have the same seats as me (GXE-LE) the bolsterd bucket seats with the dark grey velor on them, and the tweed in the middle will someone correct me?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You can have my SE-L seats when I do the G20 seat swap. I'm thinking of selling them off, but then again, I might hold on to the old seats. Depends on what I can get for my SE-L seats.


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> does anyone have a pic of these seats? what i allways understood was that the se-r's have the same seats as me (GXE-LE) the bolsterd bucket seats with the dark grey velor on them, and the tweed in the middle will someone correct me?


yes. you are correct. i have a 95 se-r and my seats are 2 tone.... dark gray velour material on the outsides and headrest and lighter gray tweed material in the middle.... as soon as i get my camera back from my brother i'll post pics.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> You can have my SE-L seats when I do the G20 seat swap. I'm thinking of selling them off, but then again, I might hold on to the old seats. Depends on what I can get for my SE-L seats.


Eventually i'd like to do an ALL-BLACK interior makeover and if you sold your seats then you'd have _most_ of the parts I would need. Keep me posted!


----------

